# How about some coal firing in G scale?



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Finally got some calm winds and nice weather this evening to get out my Riverdale Elke coal fired locomotive. I built this from a kit, which combines the excellent Roundhouse Billy chassis and body with the Riverdale boiler. I also added a tender from Roundhouse. Much more hands on, I am still learning with this one, but I have my standard gas fired Billy engine to run when I am not up for coal firing. Enjoy!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

artfull dodger said:


> Finally got some calm winds and nice weather this evening to get out my Riverdale Elke coal fired locomotive. I built this from a kit, which combines the excellent Roundhouse Billy chassis and body with the Riverdale boiler. I also added a tender from Roundhouse. Much more hands on, I am still learning with this one, but I have my standard gas fired Billy engine to run when I am not up for coal firing. Enjoy!


Hi Dodger,
Does it rain much in your parts and do you keep your track out all of the time ?
Gary


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I was also curious about how long you can run with a fully stoked engine, without adding more coal, or water? I just LOVE what you are doing with model railroading....true and authentic rail road engineering on a budget scale. Amazing and awe inspiring! My older brother had a steam engine kit.....








......he would run when I was a tike and I thougth it was silly because it was not doing anything but running. So seeing someone taking it to the next level is very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

